# Airsoft in Hamilton



## wuzzuppy_321 (17 Feb 2004)

I am in Hamilton, Ontario, and I want to get into airsoft. I don‘t know of any places where you can play this, and I don‘t know of any teams around here. If anyone has any info of any playing fields or teams around me, that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

I was contemplating it as well (Im in Thornhill Toronto) but Im not sure on details of the recreation..

This does seem like a good forum to ask tho, many seem into it


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Feb 2004)

hey shortbus your a thornhiller also... Right on where abouts?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2004)

Hey guys I‘m just starting to play airsoft. I live in Markham so I‘m pretty close to you Shortbus. I go to Sgt Splatters, RLD paintball, Flag Raiders which is in Cambridge and then Paintball City. I‘m actually going to Flag Raiders on Saturday. Things start at around 9 am they also do rentals (you get armalite AEGs) it costs around $25 to get in and I think rentals start at $40, thats without BBs I think. If you want to find fields in Hamilton then I suggest calling Paintball fields and ask them if they do airsoft aswell. Good luck, mate.
Cheers


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

Im around Henderson and Proctor (1 street north of steeles and a few streets west of bayview). How much is it to purchase equipment? and are there any websites that would perty much have the rules/equipment needed...etc


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2004)

Well it‘s costing me $700 to get a Tokyo Marui M4A1 with battery, Hi-cap magazine and a $3600. If you want to try airsoft there is a game at Sgt. Splatters on February 17 at 19:45. It‘s $25 to get in and $30 to rent a gun with BBs the gun options are as follows: 
1)sig552 with 2 highcap full of bb‘s 
2)MC51 full stock with 1 highcap full of bb‘s 
3)HK51 with 1 highcap full of bb‘s
Try to come out. You can probably try somebody‘s gun and see what kind you like. You can also shop around for the best place‘s to get guns. 

If you want to find out more information on airsoft go to: www.airsoftcanada.com or www.ascforums.com


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

wow, Im looking through this website..and first thing that catches my eye is the C-mag immitation! quite cool

Not to get off topic, as this thread belongs to wuzzuppy...any info on hamilton locations for the sport?

Only thing that would throw me off the sport it‘s fairly pricey.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2004)

Yeah that was the only problem for me because I can‘t work so I have to use most of my savings. That‘s why I suggested trying to go to Sgt. Splatters tomorrow. Hope to see you there. Wuzzuppy since I don‘t live in the area I wouldn‘t know about the sport there but try www.airsoftcanada.com it‘s a good site with a lot of info. If you can‘t find anything then I suggest you register in the forums there and ask about games in your area. I suggest the latter because they will know a lot more about airsoft than most people here. Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

Im going to see what I can do tomorrow. Pending on my situation, I may be getting sworn in tomorrow. If it falls through, I‘ll definatly see about getting out (may even bring a friend or two). How big is the turn-out usually? I‘ll be the bald one with the itchy trigger finger if i do make it out.


----------



## Lexi (17 Feb 2004)

*shrugs to the question about airsoft in Hamilton*
I get around, but haven‘t heard of any Airsoft stores or rec places here... 

But I suppose going to places OTHER than malls would help..


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2004)

I don‘t know about the crowds I‘ve never actually been to Sgt Splatters to tell you the truth. I‘ll be the short one in full DPM and canadian boots. I‘ll be with a friend too he should have an M4 with silencer and M9 that he‘ll probably let you try.


----------



## KeV (17 Feb 2004)

www.ascforums.com

It‘s a Canadian Airsoft store and forum at the same time. There are 4000 members from all over Canada and there are even some that come from, Europe, Germany, Denmark etc. D-n-A and Yeoman here are also part of ASC as long as myself with the same username. 

Just go there for the teams from Ontario:

 http://www.ascforums.com/viewforum.php?f=72 

And read the FAQ before posting or you‘ll get flamed: 

 http://www.ascforums.com/viewforum.php?f=34 

Feel free to PM me if you need any help.


----------



## D-n-A (17 Feb 2004)

yup
Airsofts a cool sport, but pretty pricey

One thing some of you should know, unless your 18, you cant buy/rent your own airsoft rifle, or sign your own waiver(to play).

So you need a parent/guardian to buy your airsoft stuff, an sign your field waiver.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

I‘ve pretty much committed to myself that i need to get into some more sports or recreational activities. i think this would be great. Once I begin work, I‘m getting my gear and seeing how far i can go with it. Sad thing is..wont be for another month at least   

How many guys here play it, and how often do you play and where?


----------



## D-n-A (17 Feb 2004)

Shortbus, dont wear any issued kit to airsoft.

I try to play as often as I can, but usually depends on when my friend can go(since he is my ride.....)

I play with the BC Airsoft Club, we play at Panther Paintball in Surrey.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

oh no, i wasnt planning on wearing any issued kit. 

I‘ve searched around that website, and I have a feeling I might get the traditional n00b flaming for this, but what are the rules if there are any? Is it just like paintball?


----------



## Redeye (17 Feb 2004)

I can‘t go play airsoft anymore, because seeing all these twerps who‘ve never been in wearing flash kit and insignia to which they are not entitled infuriates me too much.  The AEGs are pretty nifty pieces of kit, was a decision ever made as to whether they are considered replica guns or not?  That is to say, are they actually legal to import again?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

I believe they are still in that grey zone between replicas and bb guns from what i‘ve been told. Dont know first hand tho


----------



## D-n-A (17 Feb 2004)

It is illegal to import airsoft guns, magazines, etc, unless you have the proper license/permits.

An yea, Redeye, I used to play paintball, an saw that all the time, lil kids wearing US Special Forces insignia, jump wings, Combat Infantrymans Badges, etc.


the general rules for airsoft, with the club I play at(should be the same or close to other clubs)

1.) Dont cheat, if you‘ve been hit, call it, do not pretend like you didnt get it, dont go into the out of bounds areas.


2.) Dont aim for the head/face, but if a person is just hiding behind a tree, an shooting at you, an all you can see/aim at is the head, you can shoot the person in the head.

3.) If your withing a few feet of somone, and behind them, give them a chance to surrender, if they dont answer, or try to turn around to shoot you, shoot them.

4.) ALWAYS wear your goggles or mask at all times on the field.

5.) Follow the FPS limits for your Airsoft gun.

I think thats it for the rules.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

so basically..run around and shoot up eachother?    Sounds like my kind of game. What is the deal with teams and such? And is there any preorganized strategy and tactic, or just meet up and play for fun?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (18 Feb 2004)

I recently spoke with York Regions Firearm officer and he told me is that the only way it is illegal is when you point and shoot at somebody not in a game and when in the commission of a crime eg. robberies, threats etc. Other than that it‘s ok to play airsoft.
PS if you use it illegally the gun will be treated as a real firearm and you will be charged under the firearms act.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (18 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Martin de Souza:
> [qb] I recently spoke with York Regions Firearm officer and he told me is that the only way it is illegal is when you point and shoot at somebody not in a game and when in the commission of a crime eg. robberies, threats etc. Other than that it‘s ok to play airsoft.
> PS if you use it illegally the gun will be treated as a real firearm and you will be charged under the firearms act. [/qb]


And you also might get shot. There was a story a while back about a kid who was playing with his airsoft rifle on his street. Police got out told him to lay his weapon down and he didn‘t, and they shot him.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Feb 2004)

doesnt take a genius to figure out that if a cop asks you to put your gun down, its probably best to put it down!?


----------



## Yeoman (18 Feb 2004)

yeah
go with a ww2 look. that‘s what I did.
flagraiders in kitchener is one place we play. there‘s some places in toronto, london, and at wasaga beach is where s-w ont players go to.
check the sites already listed
OR
go to my teams sponsor
www.rangersairsoft.com
Greg


----------



## D-n-A (18 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Sh0rtbUs:
> [qb] so basically..run around and shoot up eachother?        Sounds like my kind of game. What is the deal with teams and such? And is there any preorganized strategy and tactic, or just meet up and play for fun? [/qb]


sorta

with the guys I play with, we play with a stratgey/tactics, we split up into fire teams/sections, one section could be tasked with defending a river, from an enemy movement trying to flank us, another could be tasked with assualting the objective, etc

every week, there is a organzied game, that anyone can show up to, an than theres MilSims(military Simluation), pretty much 12-24 hour games, with assigned teams(each team has an assigned uniform(s)) you need to be a club member or an invited guest to attend them though


Yeoman, you go for a 1st CAN Para BN look right?


----------



## Yeoman (20 Feb 2004)

yup I sure do. it‘s all pretty much ww2 dated kit. very awesome looking stuff. just wait till I get my fallschrimjager kit, and possibly italian paratrooper stuff. mwahahahahaha.
games around here are generally 10-20 minutes games. depending on who‘s running the game, it‘ll either be attack/defend, assualt the drug lab (man I love flagraiders for that), recovery game (ya know get a breifcase both sides are after), hostage recovery (REALLY sucks if you‘re the hostage "here has a pistol with one extra mag, and go against 40 guys!) 
at deadlands (airsoft only field in Toronto) is generally where south-western ontario players go to for all day or 24 hour scenario games.
Redeye; that‘s kinda one thing to airsoft. MILSIM, ya know military simulation. now I might be talking about of my rear here, but to me, I have nothing wrong with someone wearing canada‘s or some other countries kit. it‘s kind of one of the points in airsoft; the look. would you rather have everyone run around in pink bunny suits instead? grow up, they‘ve all had the speil about "blah blah blah issued kit blah blah blah didn‘t earn" but they‘re there to have fun, and if they want to have a certain look when playing milsim airsoft? that‘s fine by me
Greg


----------

